# E-Mail Clients



## Yathi (Aug 15, 2005)

Which is the best free e-mail client available? Does Eudora work with yahoo and hotmail accounts and what about Thunderbird?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 15, 2005)

_Moved Here_


----------



## whim_gen (Aug 15, 2005)

1>IMO Thunderbird betters eudora.

2>Yahoo by default doesnt provide POP3 access...u will have to use YahooPops for that.Google for ypops please.

3>Thunderbird works with hotmail a/cs


----------



## Netjunkie (Aug 15, 2005)

Even Hotmail dosent allow access through Mail clients.

Thunderbird works fine with Gmail.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

Thunder bird's the best i ' ve ever seen these days but OUTLOOK 2003 is a lot better...


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 15, 2005)

thunderbird rocks!!


----------



## Netjunkie (Aug 15, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Thunder bird's the best i ' ve ever seen these days but OUTLOOK 2003 is a lot better...



Yes, Outlook is better but i hate the address book in it.

Its not as comfortable as the one in Outlook Express or Thunderbird.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

thats right too, i love the calendar optimisation in it but...


----------



## desertwind (Aug 15, 2005)

thunderbirs have an extension which enable you pop access to yahoo and hotmail


----------



## a_dalui (Aug 17, 2005)

Hotmail,Gmail support every e-mail clients


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 17, 2005)

Thunderbird and Gmail are good.......


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 17, 2005)

a_dalui, you are mistaken. Hotmail doesn't support any email client  Gmail does. And so does YahooPOPs (for yahoo)


----------



## Charley (Aug 18, 2005)

whim_gen said:
			
		

> Thunderbird works with hotmail a/cs



it doesnt supprt .. Hotmail a/cs dont support.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 20, 2005)

thunderbirs is cool but i could not find a way just to send mails.
id ont want to receive just to send n keepin server settings changed gives error while connectiong.

outlook express scores there.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

Check ur SMTP server details, sometimes some servers require outgoin mail autheniciation, try enablin that...


----------



## Yathi (Aug 21, 2005)

And what about pegasus mail. Is that good?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

good but not up to the bird in the sky, soaring high 8)


----------



## escape7 (Aug 22, 2005)

after using gmail with thunderbird i am not able to login in my account...i removed thunderbird but nothing happened...


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 22, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> thunderbirs have an extension which enable you pop access to yahoo and hotmail


plz post a link to that extension.I cant find it


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 22, 2005)

hmmm

my vote goes to Thunderbird

hey hey The Bat! is it free or shwareware ?


----------



## Charley (Aug 22, 2005)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> thunderbirs have an extension which enable you pop access to yahoo and hotmail



Whats the extension ur talking abt?


----------



## vignesh (Aug 22, 2005)

THunderbird is a good one.I am happy with Outlook express.


----------



## hafees (Aug 23, 2005)

what about incredimail? It has a large collection of emoticons, backgrounds, greetings cards etc. And it is fun to use. Detects most of the mail servers automatically. I am using it for a while and found it good. 

Mods, pls start a poll for the favourite mail client.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 23, 2005)

yes I also use incredimail.Its very nice but hogs resources as it is quite heavy


----------



## vignesh (Aug 23, 2005)

its also feature rich if you pay a fee.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Aug 23, 2005)

Incredimail is the best for sending messages.
Have great emoticons ,templates, custom backgrounds, animations etc etc
In the recieving end The Bat is good.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 24, 2005)

I use Outlook 2003.. It is good and user friendly.........


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

I'd go for Outlk Exp. 

Has any1 used EUDORA?


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 24, 2005)

*@achacko@dataone.in*

I have used Eudora mail client it is good but i did not like its interface. For me outlook 2003 rocks........ i use it for my rediffmail and gmail accounts....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 24, 2005)

outlook 2003 for me, does all my Job

Thunderbird is a replacement for outlook express not outlook 2003


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 25, 2005)

> Hotmail doesn't support any email client



Hmm If I recall correctly both Outlook Express and Outlook supports hotmail. 
I use outlook XP . Never bought the 2003 version and most likely wont.


----------



## rajas (Aug 25, 2005)

Office - Home I use Outlook. Got to use it from ages.


----------



## Charley (Aug 25, 2005)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> > Hotmail doesn't support any email client
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm If I recall correctly both Outlook Express and Outlook supports hotmail.



Well then , provide the settings for Outlook Express.


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 25, 2005)

For me it's IncrediMail - really incredible.


----------



## Yathi (Aug 26, 2005)

Which accounts does  IncrediMail support?


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 27, 2005)

> Well then , provide the settings for Outlook Express.



*Bah , I took a look at hotmail and just found that it requires some kind of subscription  to get access to it thru an email client. *

But just in case anyone was interested the below was the process. 
Open Outlook Express. Then go to the tools menu and click on Accounts. Shown below

*img387.imageshack.us/img387/9174/account10rc.th.jpg

Then go to the Mail tab and click Add > Mail as shown below

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/1284/account22fs.th.jpg

Continue the wizard untill you reach this page.

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/2232/account35jo.th.jpg

Select either Hotmail or MSN. Continue the wizard. At this point you could previously download your mail and stuff from hotmail. but unfortunately it requires a subscription now


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 27, 2005)

Yathi said:
			
		

> Which accounts does  IncrediMail support?


All POP3 accounts!!

That means GMail, Yahoo (with YahooPOPs), softhome, hotpop, <your site>, <your ISP>, etc.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 6, 2005)

but how do backup my mail in thunderbird?


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 7, 2005)

Pretty simple.  You have to see here



> Backing up the entire profile
> 
> This method will back up all of your profile data, including *settings, bookmarks, mail, and installed extensions and themes*. If you have more than one profile, all profiles will be backed up together, at once.
> 
> ...





> Restoring or migrating your backed-up profile
> 
> Use this procedure to restore your backed-up profile or move it to another computer.
> 
> ...





> Making a partial backup
> 
> In some situations you might want to back up only certain files from your profile folder. Below are a few suggested files, but see this more extensive list to choose the specific files you want to back up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Netjunkie (Sep 9, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> sidewinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27962


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 12, 2005)

*Help me to find it*

If I need pop access to yahoo mail and I need a good spam filter along with it ( As powerful and accurate as that of yahoo ) and it also support emoticons and html formattings what client suits me  
I currently use incredimail but its filtering is not good; Also no support for yahoo pop access.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 13, 2005)

Junk mail filtering in Thunderbird is pretty good. I have started getting serious about that mail client now. Slowly moving towards a final switch


----------

